# Sport-Optiker in Regensburg?



## Muehi (18. Juli 2008)

Servus,

möchte mir für den nächsten Urlaub eine neue Brille zum Radl etc. zulegen - vorraussichtlich selbsttönend, und mit nachrüstbaren Korrekturlinsen, die Rudy Project Rydon z.b. 

Da ich sowas nur ungern übers Internet kaufe; mein Stammoptiker bei Sportbrillen recht schlecht sortiert ist und ich nicht stundenlang jeden Optiker in Regensburg abklappern will, bis ich einen vertrauenswürdigen gefunden habe, setz ich auf eure Hilfe. 

Könnt ihr mir also einen kompetenten Optiker in Regensburg empfehlen, der eine gute Sortierung an Sportbrillen hat; eventuell auch nen kleinen Windkanal?

Gruß und Danke,
Michael


----------



## Roitherkur (18. Juli 2008)

hmm in der Maxstrasse gibts einen Optiker der auch recht viele Sportbrillen (Rodenstock, Oakley) hat und einen recht guten Eindruck macht. Allerdings fällt mir der Name grad nicht ein. Ist so schräg gegenüber von der Deutschenk Bank bzw. vom Merado.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (18. Juli 2008)

Servus,

meinst du vielleicht Optik Dietze? 

Werd ich mal hinschauen, vielleicht schaffs ich morgen ja.


----------



## Schoschi (18. Juli 2008)

Hi,
also ich hab die Rydon, selbsttönend mit nen Clip In. Die Brille selber ist super, allerdings das mit dem ClipIn haut nicht ganz so hin da man das Ding weng dem Radius der Brille anpassen muss und somit verzerrts das Bild etwas. Ich habs dann schon einigermaßen hingekriegt, wenn man aber weng schräg durch die Brille schaut dann wirds unscharf. Schätze da sind dann Kontaktlinsen das Beste...


----------



## Muehi (19. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Ã¤hnliches wurde mir heute beim Optik Dietze gesagt. Empfehlen eigentlich  keine Brillen mit einklickbaren Korrekturen wegen Sichtfeld und Verzerrungen. Bei meiner SehschwÃ¤che wÃ¼rdes zwar noch gehen, aber trotzdem nicht so wirklich das wahre. 

Ansonsten wurde mir zu einer Sportbrille von Rodenstock geraten. Da schreckt mich aber der deftige Preis ab; Gestell, Linsen und mit ColorMatic GlÃ¤sern sind das teilweise fast 400â¬ 
Abgesehen davon, dass ich dann immer mit Korrektur rumfahren "muss", was ich Ã¼berhaupt nicht mag. 

Beim Stadler war ich Ã¼brigens auch noch, hatten auch die Rydon da... Hab sie kurz aufgesetzt, hatte allerdings das GefÃ¼hl, dass die an der Unterseite sehr weit absteht. Keine Ahnung ob man die Neigung durch die BÃ¼gel noch irgendwie einstellen kann, da die Brille ansonsten recht gut saÃ. Da konnte mir der VerkÃ¤ufer, oh Wunder, dann auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------

